# Eugene OR



## VonDan (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm looking to start or host a game in Eugene Oregon.  I have my own business (leather and costumes) and have a eight foot table in the workshop.  I have all my gamming stuff and toys at work, rpg books, battle mats, hundreds of minis, board games and two golf bags of swords.  I’m open to most any system for RPG or board games nights.  I may have a open game nights on satudays


http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h51/Vondan/temp/?action=view&current=games.jpg

thats 4/5 of my RPG stuff and board games, the plastic tubs are full of minis

fell free to contact me, I'm at work 

Tue to Sat 11 to 6

Dan 

VonDan Leatherworks
685 Wilson 
Eugene OR  97402
541 345 3256

fmvd2000@yahoo.com


----------

